# Anabol



## andy smith (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, i am a new user of Anabol and just want to increase the size of my muscle and i just want to use it for 15 days that means around 60 tabs but i am worried about it after reading the reviews.I have just started it today along with Glutamine and Mammoth 2500 protein so please tell me is it safe or not????


----------

